# Possible broken leg, please help!



## 3jenniferlynne (Sep 9, 2016)

As I was getting ready for bed, I went to check on my Penelope as usual. She's an escape artist and it's normal for her to sneak out of her cage and roam around my bedroom. Tonight, I found her stuck in between the top corner of her cage. I don't know how long she has been stuck there, but got her out as fast and gently as possible. She's breathing normally and has since drank some water but her back leg is swollen and bruised and she can't walk on it as of yet. I don't have a local vet that cares for hedgehogs, the closest one is about 2 hours away. What can I do for her?


----------



## 3jenniferlynne (Sep 9, 2016)

Small update: I just checked on her again (i laid her under her lamp in the middle of her cage and placed her food and water close to her) and she managed to scoot her self to the corner of her cage and under her hut. I'm taking that as a small win but I'm still so scared for her.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

The only thing you can and should do asap is take her to a vet.

And make sure she won't be able to climb her cage anymore. Does she have enough enrichment options in her cage (wheel, dig box, etc.) to not be bored (often a reason for escape attempts)?

But the first and most important thing is to get her to a vet no matter how far or close they are!


----------



## Pixel101 (Dec 11, 2016)

I forget what it's called but there's stuff you can buy and coat the wall of the cage with it so it will be slippery and it should not happen again.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

For the future I think you should get coroplast to prevent future climbing and a lid to prevent leaving the cage.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

She needs to see a vet asap. If the leg is broken it will need to treated right away to prevent complications. There is nothing you can do for her at home. She is in pain and needs help no matter how far away it is.


----------



## 3jenniferlynne (Sep 9, 2016)

I know that being seen by the vet is most important, I posted that the closest is 2 hours away beings it was almost midnight when this all happened and I wouldn't be able to take her in right away. We got her the earliest appointment available for tomorrow at 8am. I've had her for almost a year and nothing like this has ever happened, but yes definitely going to be coating her cage(which I didn't even know you could do) and getting a lid. Thanks, everyone! She does have a wheel, a tube, a hut, a fleece blanket, and a fleece hoodie(her favorite!) in her large cage. Currently, she's moving around. Still dragging her rear legs but is using them to push herself just a little bit. Will update again after her appointment.


----------



## 3jenniferlynne (Sep 9, 2016)

Penelope has a spinal cord injury. She doesn't have feeling in her back toes, but up he back of her feet she does. It's a good sign that she started pushing a bit with her feet instead of just dragging them. Only time will tell if she'll regain feeling. She was given a cortisone shot to alleviate the swelling. She's doing well and is traveling back home.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I was worried about that when you said she was dragging her back legs. Hopefully she'll do better when the swelling goes down.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

How is she doing now? Is it going better? Hope she'll fully recover.


----------

